
A cryptocurrency proposal without a blockchain - MaurizioP
https://thestack.com/big-data/2016/09/12/beyond-the-electricity-guzzling-failed-blockchain-experiment/
======
abrkn
The paper[1] describes a distributed database that is shared between trusted
partners

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1404/1404.4275.pdf](https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1404/1404.4275.pdf)

------
al_chemist
> it cites the Mt.Gox hot wallet grab, which began in 2011, as a significant
> example of why Bitcoin can never scale or be viably decentralised.

Bank robberies are an example that cash does not scale or cannot be
decentralized?

